# Cistern Dig



## lexdigger (Sep 2, 2006)

I found a cistern tonight after work on an empty lot. I dug into it about three feet down and the bottles comming out are decent. It's a mix of abm and blown glass right in the top and usually we don't find blown glass in cisterns untill we hit the bottom. I'm thinking it may have been filled in early? I dug some local soda's, druggists, meds, and other odds and ends. Chris Capley


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's some of the small stuff. I always keep marbles. I really like the little tea cup. It's got an oriental scene all the way around it. The little mossaic pendant piece is neat to. I hardly ever dig the white glass buttons with the paint still on them! Chris Capley


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 2, 2006)

I dug three of these local sodas. My Coca Co. Lexington, Ky. They are a copy of the amber Coca Cola. Usually when we dig these out of cisterns they're the machine made version but all three of these are blown. I also got two neat teal Parfay Co. bottles, one local and one from New Orleans. I'm going back in the morning with a friend to hit it hard. I'll bring the camera in case we dig anything really good! Chris Capley


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 2, 2006)

*





  there, I have just been introduced to bottle collecting, because I have been asked to consign a bunch of old bottles on ebay.  I am really curious as to "digging for bottles"   I know I probably sound like an idiot, but, where do you go to dig for bottles and how did they get there to get dug up in the first place.*​*



*​*Reading some of these posts almost makes it sound like the bottles are a natural resource and you guys are mining them-LOL.   All these bottles in this picture, did you find them all together or have to look for them?  I guess I just have some kind of mental block, because I don't get it, but, *​​*nice find
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​​*I think



*​


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 2, 2006)

All of these bottles came out of a cistern I found. Basically what we do is use a probe to find trash pits in the ground. They can be old privies, cisterns, or just landfill. Once you feel out a good spot with your probe, you just start digging. Alot of times, especially with cisterns, the walls are bricked or mortar. When they didn't need an outhouse or cistern anymore, they would use it as a trash can untill it got full. For the most part alot of what we dig is common and not worth alot of money. You have to dig thousands of bottles to get that rare and valuable dig. For me personally it is more of an interest in history and a curiosity about the past. I especially like digging local bottles. I'll take a camera with me in the morning and post some pics of what the cistern looks like and the refuse the bottles are buried in. Chris Capley


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 2, 2006)

I've never tried a cistern, but I do know where a few are.  Whats average for depth?  The ones I'm thinking of are either sandstone or brick lined.  What about ones with water still in them, worth rigging some kind of small dredge?  Just guessing that they never really got cleaned, so anything dropped in would stay there.


----------



## Jim (Sep 2, 2006)

Great dig, Chris! Looks like a good mix. The amber Coke-impersonator is a cool bottle. I hope the rest of the cistern is loaded with goodies. ~Jim


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 2, 2006)

The cisterns around here tend to run ten or twelve feet deep. They can be as big as eight feet across as well. For the most part, all the good stuff is in the bottom. Usually the top six or eight feet will be machine made junk. I don't fool with wet cisterns. I guess the only way I would is if it had really good bottles comming out of it! The only way you can really dig one out by hand is with some help. We usually have one guy in the hole and another guy pulling up buckets of throw dirt. I know that alot of good stenciled jugs and mini jugs have come out of cisterns around here. They generally only date back to the turn of the century. They are different all over the country depending on the area you're in. I'm in central Ky. Chris Capley


----------



## capsoda (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice digs Chris. Looks like the little mermaid had a boating accident. How common are those My Coca bottles and what are they worth? It's a beautiful bottle.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 2, 2006)

Well it should be similar, you're almost close enough to be related.[]  I'm in southeastern Ohio.  I've heard that when they're full of water, they cave easier?  One that I was thinking of isn't full, but it's not empty either.  Looks like the water is about 7-8' down from the top, but it gets bigger down the hole.(which is why my dad always told me I would die in one before anyone found me if I ever fell in one, "So stay the hell away from them!!")  It worked though, I've yet to die in one.[]  The only reason I thought about it was the fact that there's a large tree with a large branch almost hanging over the hole, but I'd need a buddy or two.  Thanks for giving me a new place to dig.[]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Josh, Your dad was right, they can be dangerous. I have at least 3 diggers with me when I find one. If it has water, which they always do down here, I use a drop line with a large spoon on it to tink around for bottles under the water. If I decide to go in I pump it and use a ladder and ropes just to ba safe.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 2, 2006)

But where do I plug the pump in????[&:][]  Like one of those syphon pumps you can hook to a garden hose and a battery drill, or something bigger?


----------



## capsoda (Sep 2, 2006)

I use a gas powered sump pump hooked to a 1.5 horse power Briggs. Got it from Harbor Freight about 8 years ago for $139.  You can rent them.

 With anything smaller it would take for ever. With mine I can move 500 gals in two min.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Warren, those My Coca Co. bottles are pretty common around here. Of course, the Lex. Ky. Coca Cola's are pretty common here to! The machine made version isn't as desirable by collectors but the blown version will bring 10-20 dollars if they're in good shape. The Coca Cola's will bring 30-50 depending on which variety it is.The good thing about these bottles is that they're TOC. Whenever we dig cokes and other toc bottles, there is a good chance at hitting a nice stenciled jug or crock. I'll post an update on our dig today later tonight or Sun. Chirs Capley


----------



## amblypygi (Sep 2, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> ...Looks like the little mermaid had a boating accident. ...


 
 Pesky props []


----------



## capsoda (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Chris, I have the Lex Cokes. Got them form a friend who gave me a really good deal. If you want to sell one of the My Coca bottles, let me know. I think an amber one would make a good addition to my Coke collection.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 2, 2006)

I've tried a couple cisterns but never had much luck with them. It seems people never threw stuff in them while they were in use (for good reason). What I have found in them is later stuff from when they were abandend.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

Warren, are you trying to kill me?[]  It's a mile and a half to the one I'm thinking of, and even though I'm used to hiking 3-5 miles while scouting, I don't think I could do it packing a frickin' engine, even with helpers.[] I really need to go back to that place, it was a whole farm on top of a hill in the woods.  Looks like everything was left standing, and time has eroded it to a few boards and foundations, it's just so far.[]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

Ahhhh...Come on Josh. Your young and should be able to pack it in easy. It onlt weights about 30lbs. Besides it will build character. A little sun shine, 90 degrees, 96% humidity, couple of strokes. We'll have you in shape in no time.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, 30 isn't as bad as I thought.  I was thinking those pumps they pump flooded buildings out with.(100lbs.+)  I packed a stop light about a mile out of a dump, it was about 30-40lbs.  But then you have hose, gas, water, ladder, and a cooler full of beer for the helpers that refused to help otherwise, whew.  I think I'll just leave that one alone, it's hard enough to find the dump out there, and there's probably nothing in it anyway.[]  I am going to go check out the ones that are filled, especially the one beside a house listed on the 1859 and the 1875 plat map.[]


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 3, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Hey Chris, I have the Lex Cokes. Got them form a friend who gave me a really good deal. If you want to sell one of the My Coca bottles, let me know. I think an amber one would make a good addition to my Coke collection.


 
 Hey Warren, I've got alot of the amber My Coca Co. bottles. I'd be willing to trade one to you. Just let me know and I'll pick you one out. Chris Capley


----------



## george guzman (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello I'm george Iwould love to buy one of the coca cola ambers  please send me a message if youre  interesteds. thanks


----------

